# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GCPro Key  GCPROKEY All qualcomm safe samsung unlocking released FREE. 24-04-15

## mohamed73

GcProKey UPDATE18 
GCPROGSMTOOL V1.0.0.0013 released. AT 24-04-15 
 + Added QCNEW UNLOCK in samsung tab list. all new qualcomm device safe unlock without root or risk.
 + Added huawei qualcomm base device unlock via adb and root.
 + Improved huawei mtk unlock.
 + Improved cert write for most samsung.
 + Improved mtk imei write. 
SAMPLE I337 ATT UNLOCKED.
  Code:
 Using Version...1.0.0.0013
Selected Port ssudserd0001 = COM68
Selected Model Samsung GSM
Selected Task SAMSUNG NEW-QC UNLOCK 
Searching phone... 
Build...M9615A-CEFWTAZM-4.0.17173
Security Sync Finish.. 
Unlock Success Restart Phone if not auto... 
Total Time Take...00:00:02 
ONLY GCPROKEY ABLE TO READ AND WRITE IMEICERT FOR S6..
SAMPLE G920F BEFORE.. 
  Code:
 Using Version...1.0.0.0013
Selected Port Com3
Selected Model Android
Selected Task SAMSUNG READINFO 
Searching phone... 
Phone Found Please Wait... 
Details. SM-G920F,N,G920FXXU1AOD4,G920FXXU1AOD4,G920FXXU1AOCZ,N,
Model := SM-G920F
UNIQID := 03XXXXXXX
Phone IMEI := 000000000000000
Phone MEID := null/empty
Good Default MSL Add Found..
ROOT KEY NOT GOOD..
SKEY := 0346
EXYNOS Type Detected.. *IMEICERT_FAIL..*
Phone is SIM-Unlocked..
not detected lock status.
not detected lock status. 
Reading Information Finish... 
Total Time Take...00:00:28
Log Saved 
SAMPLE G920F AFTER..
  Code:
 Phone Found Please Wait... 
Details. SM-G920F,MP 0.800,G920FXXU1AOD4,G920FXXU1AOD4,G920FXXU1
Model := SM-G920F
UNIQID := 0315XXXXXXX
Phone IMEI := 359XXXXXX
Phone MEID := null/empty
Good Default MSL Add Found..
ROOT KEY GOOD..
SKEY := 0346
QCOM(QUALCOMM) detected.. *IMEISIGN_PASS..*
Phone is SIM-Unlocked..
not detected lock status.
not detected lock status. 
Reading Information Finish... 
Total Time Take...00:00:45
Log Saved 
if you face zte or other cdma tool verify  error.Please check in folder X\Helpfiles\verifyfailsolve\ for  solution.next release will fix it. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Best Regards
GCPro_Team
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

